# Help! How to get rid of Moles!!



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Anyone with past experience/success I would love to hear about it! I've been dealing with them off/on for 2 years. I've tried traps/smoke/flooding holes with water and the pellets. Traps worked the best but for some reason they don't work as well anymore. I have a 90 acre coastal field that butts up to my lawn. Seems that's where they're coming from.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Scissor traps work best for me. I've sent quite a few to mole heaven using them. I have some plunger types as well but have never caught any with them.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Lawnboy_03 , it looks like you and I live in the same general area. I have been struggling with them for three years now. I bought two scissor traps but so far no luck after a month of trying. I think putting it in place with a fresh or frequented tunnel is key.

Good luck in your mole hunting endeavors.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

@UltimateLawn

I've never had them be a problem during the winter like I have this year!

Scissor traps are what I use/used. I'm just wondering if there's a chemical that is left and child friendly.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I poison them often. I get them in my side ditch. They move along the county road for about 1 mile to the closest neighbor. Hell bait them and then they'll move my way and hen I'll bait them and they go his way. It's never ending. Twice they chewed my drip line to my windbreak trees.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

It is a bit of 'neighbor-warfare' in terms of chasing the mole away through preventatives. I'm hoping to help us all by simply eliminating a number of them. Time will tell.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Its likely a war that cant be won unfortunately. My dads been battling it for decades. What seemed to help was to tap down the tunnels so you can see where they are most active and then drop in poison and your traps. He even had me drive a car of his yard to smooth out the tunnels. Maybe introduce some pythons from Florida? &#128518;


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I've thought of poison in the tunnels, but with a dog that likes to sniff and dig I would worried about him finding them.

I guess, I'll just have to keep watching my step and plan on soil leveling every 3 years or so. :?


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

I've never really had a mole problem myself, but I do know the main way to get rid of them is to eliminate their food source and they will eventually move out.

Have you checked for a grub issue?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Lawnboy_03 I moved this to pest control.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@GrassDad , I've not yet applied grub control, but I've purchased some imadacloprid. I've previously checked for grubs and they haven't been too prevalent nor have I had any significant turf loss to them. I think it is earthworms, which I would prefer not die. Between the moles and the possums, I think the earthworms are attracting them. The possums dig in the beds, but it is not too bad. The moles are really the issue I want to try and control.

The soil temp has dropped here significantly so I think they are now further down in the ground, so no surface tunnels lately.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

GrassDad said:


> I've never really had a mole problem myself, but I do know the main way to get rid of them is to eliminate their food source and they will eventually move out.
> 
> Have you checked for a grub issue?


^^^have always spent my $ on grub eradicators and moles move on ... at least wherever I've encountered them ...

*How to choose and when to apply grub control products* ... : http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn



UltimateLawn said:


> @GrassDad , I've not yet applied grub control, but I've purchased some imadacloprid. I've previously checked for grubs and they haven't been too prevalent nor have I had any significant turf loss to them. I think it is earthworms, which I would prefer not die. Between the moles and the possums, I think the earthworms are attracting them. The possums dig in the beds, but it is not too bad. The moles are really the issue I want to try and control.
> 
> The soil temp has dropped here significantly so I think they are now further down in the ground, so no surface tunnels lately.


Sounds like a good plan of action and I am remiss in not mentioning it does NOT "have to be grubs" - a little research indicates how broad a range of diet they have ... https://www.trap-anything.com/what-do-moles-eat.html

If you really want to get right to eradicating EVERYTHING on any moles' diets and NOT HARM EARTHWORMS then you might consider application of beneficial nematodes - cold soil temps are positively ideal (but not hard soil freezes). If the square footage is prohibitive then pick any areas you choose as priorities. As I'm sure you're already aware, as far as the moles are concerned your yard is simply part and parcel of that 90-acre field:

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Fellow mole hunters rejoice! I just trapped my first local mole in one of my two scissor traps.

The melting snow in DFW has softened the soil and introduced two new mole hills and easily identified recent tunnels. I put my two scissor traps about 1 foot apart and on the tunnel about two feet from one of the hills.

Then snap! Within two hours I caught one of them. And I was thinking there was no way to stop these nuisance pests!

The scissor traps are very convenient to push into place and just as easy to move. I suspect some other traps may be more effective, but also require more prep work. If I don't get one in one spot, then I move it around to another spot about 24 hours later.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Scissor traps is the answer.

I'm not sure if I learned this method here or somewhere else, but here is what I do with very good results.

Locate main tunnels. These are tunnels that appear in the same locations multiple times after you stomp them back down.
You might get lucky on a small tunnel, but these have much better chances at success.

1. Wear gloves so your scent doesnt get on everything, make sure to only touch the trap with gloved hands. Not sure if this is true, but Im not risking it.
2. Place trap on main tunnel and engage the spring
3. Stomp one foot width on either side of the trap down
4. Outboard of those stomped sections, create a small air hole with a stick down into the tunnel
5. Remove dead mole from trap in a few hours and reset.

This works for me. Good luck


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks @Ngilbe36 ...great ideas. I've moved the trap around recently to see if I can catch a few more.

On number 3...are you saying to pick a side of the trap and stomp down the 12 inches leading to the trap?
On number 4...are you saying that then further down the tunnel (away from the trap and beyond the stomped section), create that air hole and pull the stick out?

I've seen mention before that if you crush down or expose the tunnel, then the moles may be attracted to repair it and that permits more motion to set off the trap. Is that what this approach intends to do?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> Thanks @Ngilbe36 ...great ideas. I've moved the trap around recently to see if I can catch a few more.
> 
> On number 3...are you saying to pick a side of the trap and stomp down the 12 inches leading to the trap?
> On number 4...are you saying that then further down the tunnel (away from the trap and beyond the stomped section), create that air hole and pull the stick out?
> ...


#3 By "foot width" I meant your literal foot, so like 4-5 inches wide.
#4 Yes, away from the trap and stomped section

Apparently the logic is they can sense the disturbance in the tunnel based on the air flow and they will return to the spot to close up the hole and dig out the collapsed section until they hit the trap. You mirror it across both sides of the trap because you dont know which end they will come from. Again, I read this from someone else and it seems to work for me, I am no mole whisperer.


----------



## termmax (Mar 6, 2021)

Moles can be tough. Eliminating their food supply is usually a no go, because you can only apply to the surface. Deeper grubs will be untouchable. And you need them for your soil health. Moles tend to build a den under a tree or building, then have a hunting area, and then an extended hunting area. These three areas are usually linked somehow with long straight paths. These are the ones that you want to put a trap on. Winding ones are where the mole is hunting, and if he doesn't find anything there, he may or may not ever come back. I hope that helps!
TermMax Pest Control


----------

